# Warning: Faux UK ebay-dealers...or GET BREXIT DONE!



## Guldal (Dec 18, 2019)

I just visited ebay.uk - and to my chagrin saw, that three disreputable, alleged paph-dealers are still at their game.

This made me so upset, that I have decided to publish a clear and unequivocal warning here.

The first two dealers I, myself, delt with in the beginning of my carreer as a paphioholic - every single plant, I bought from them, when finally flowering, turned out to be exactly not, what I bargained for.

These dealers are: '*Blakessbotanicals1*' and '*Airplanefran*'.

You might notice, that they both have a quite high, positive feedback score, which only can be explained due to the fact, that the plants look allright on arrival - first later, sometimes pretty much later, when the plant is flowering, you discover, that you've been had, as the plant you bought as a species, unavoidably turns out to be a hybrid (often not even an interesting such!).

I've since learned from a compatriote here on STC, that he much later had exactly the same negative experiences with the mentioned parties. You can read about his unlucky adventures in the thread: https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/when-to-warn-against-sellers.47768/

The third dealer I, personally, haven't delt with, but friends in my orchid society have reported almost identical experiences with this dealer, as I've had with the abovementioned: '*Falconer1211*'.

Just take a look at the alleged bougainvilleanum, this dealer has on offer - notice especially the foliage in the plant in flower in the middle picture, then compare with the foliage of theplant on offer (third picture):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Species-Orchid-Paphiopedilum-bougainvilleanum-Bloom-Size/163676904453?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=9a0acbe4a7774a3ab0b4a4c77a696b59&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=233178322781&itm=163676904453&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:484c8aa7-21be-11ea-be97-74dbd180bf61|parentrq:1a1e05d816f0aafabcb877d0ffab824e|iid:1

With this the counsel for the prosecution rests his case!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 23, 2019)

While we're at it. This offer was send to me today. I have not shown any interest in this plant at all. 
Interesting seller though. New name, no feedback. But the way the whole thing is made screams "Greenhousetropicals", who has been mentioned around here a few times.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 23, 2019)

Well done for naming and shaming!
David


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 27, 2019)

Well, another plant from Falconer has opened.
I bought this:





And got this:





Another plant, bought as "Mystic Knight" from AirplaneFran is opening these days too.
I'll post pics of that one too, as it sure as hell isn't a nice white paph either


----------



## fibre (Dec 29, 2019)

The yellow Paph on the first picture is Paph. Golden Jubilee 'Royale Flush' HCC/AOS. The source of that picture is here: http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/InterOrShow/SBOS/SBOS15/enSBOS15-2.html

How can you think you would get a Paph like this from a British no-name-seller? Clones like this or from White Knight you mentioned in an other thread are not available on ebay.


----------



## troy (Dec 29, 2019)

GET BREXIT DONE!!!! ALREADY!!!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 30, 2019)

If you buy from a seller with good feedback, you expect to get what you order.
Wether I should have researched the plant or not, is another story.
The use of pictures that belong to others, isn't uncommon. I've seen my own paph. Envy Green pics being used by a seller from Holland. I like his plants, so I don't mind, but he never asked. Just took it from the web I guess.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 30, 2019)

fibre said:


> How can you think you would get a Paph like this from a British no-name-seller?



Well, he can't say, I didn't warn him to go up that (blind) alley! 

But, as we say in danish: "Hvis man ikke vil høre, så må man føle!" (litt. trans. 'If one does not want to hear, then one must feel', I.e. suffer the consequences!)


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 30, 2019)

I had bought some before Jens warned me, but it seems he enjoys robbing my nose in it


----------



## Guldal (Dec 30, 2019)

After your new avatarphoto I'm ready to rub your nose in anything being at hand!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jan 6, 2020)

The "Mystic Knight" is open


----------



## Phaladdict (Jan 6, 2020)

I know falconer is a scammer and a thief, a friend of mine used to buy from him and all the plants turned out to be cheap noid hybrids sold as expensive species (he also have very high prices in the first place apart the fact thath is a known scammer so really don't know why people still buy from him)


----------



## fibre (Jan 6, 2020)

How much did you pay for the wrong Mystic Knight?


----------



## Steve G (Jan 8, 2020)

war-3971 stole one of my images of Cypripedium farreri but removed it when challenged.

I’m pretty sure that ebay.co.uk seller “war-3971” is Kai Najda (=greenhousetropicals). Many of the offerings are too good to be true. 
I would be very wary of any seller who is based in Germany but does not sell to the German market (and doesn’t sell on ebay.de). 
I gather that Kai Najda was investigated in Germany some years back for fraudulent selling. Is there a ban in place preventing further sales in Germany?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 8, 2020)

Your input makes sense, Steven. I have over the years on ebay seen a seller under a load of guises - the ones you and Per mention, then something 'botanicalsandmore' and 'begoniacea'-something-something and a few others.

He often succeeds in having quite a lot of good feedback (God knows how - selling to/buying from himself under different aliases? Or from equally crooked friends?), operating sometimes out of UK, sometimes out of Belgium. Your story of a court case and possible conviction for fraud against him in Germany might explain, why he Isn't operating from there!

His trademark, though, is the barrage of verbal abuse and counteraccusations, everytime someone leaves negative feedback. That alone ought to make people smell a rat - and a fishy rat he is, indeed!


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 21, 2020)

Their own deceitful nature will catch up with them in the end. I can imagine that one of the problems is them stealing money. The other problem is the time (months, years) taken up and the anticipation - waiting for the flowering - only to be frustrated and disappointed over being deceived. I agree that one would expect a fair chance of not running into trouble when the feedback rating is very high.


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 19, 2020)

Good afternoon, 
I just had a bad experience with '*Blakessbotanicals' *(no answer despite the fact that the path received seems to have crown rot).
This was my first experience on eBay (new paphio lover and of course, beginner)...
I am now ready to buy others from *orchideenhausasien ....* what about this seller ?
many thanks !
ps: i am based in Switzerland so if you can share good sellers, I would be grateful


----------



## Guldal (May 28, 2020)

Geraldine said:


> I am now ready to buy others from *orchideenhausasien ....* what about this seller ?



Hi there, I'm sorry, that I first saw your question a month+ after you posted it. I have dealt with the Hampels (father and daughter) from Orchideenhausasien many times - once in person at the orchid show in Dresden (Dresdner Ostern) and many times via ebay. They have delivered really good plants and at a very fair price. Once they made an error sending me a Vanda plantlet, instead of the mature plant advertised. I wrote to them, and within a split second they wrote me back and apologized about the mistake and a few days later, I received the original plant without further ado. So I can only give them my most heartfelt recommendation!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Guldal (May 28, 2020)

Steve G said:


> war-3971 stole one of my images of Cypripedium farreri but removed it when challenged.
> I’m pretty sure that ebay.co.uk seller “war-3971” is Kai Najda (=greenhousetropicals). Many of the offerings are too good to be true.
> I would be very wary of any seller who is based in Germany but does not sell to the German market (and doesn’t sell on ebay.de).
> I gather that Kai Najda was investigated in Germany some years back for fraudulent selling. Is there a ban in place preventing further sales in Germany?



I have just been caught unaware - and ordered a plant on ebay from a seller called 'plant_laboratory-eu', when I received my paypal receipt, guess what name figured on it: "Kai Najda". I'm really curious as to, whether I will recive a plant at all, and if, what state it will be in?!


----------



## fibre (May 28, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I have just been caught on-aware - and ordered a plant on ebay from a seller called 'plant_laboratory-eu', when I received my paypal receipt, guess what name figured on it: "Kai Najda". I'm really curious as to, whether I will recive a plant at all, and if, what state it will be in?!


Ohh, that's good to know!!!


----------



## southernbelle (May 29, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I have just been caught unaware - and ordered a plant on ebay from a seller called 'plant_laboratory-eu', when I received my paypal receipt, guess what name figured on it: "Kai Najda". I'm really curious as to, whether I will recive a plant at all, and if, what state it will be in?!


The good news is, paypal will refund your money if you challenge it.


----------



## Steve G (May 30, 2020)

You will receive a plant but whether it is the plant you thought you had bought .......well that’s a different matter.


----------



## eds (May 30, 2020)

Isn't this a seller from Germany rather than the UK? Shouldn't we change the title of the thread???


----------



## Guldal (May 30, 2020)

eds said:


> Isn't this a seller from Germany rather than the UK? Shouldn't we change the title of the thread???


Well, at the moment mr. Najda seems to be operating from Germany too, but if you check this thread earlier on, you will see, that this individual under other guises has prolifically been operating from UK ebay also! So what can one say, but: beware!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 2, 2020)

eds said:


> Isn't this a seller from Germany rather than the UK? Shouldn't we change the title of the thread???



Oh, after I have now delt further with him, he certainly deserves his own, specific thread (read: warning)


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 4, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Hi there, I'm sorry, that I first saw your question a month+ after you posted it. I have dealt with the Hampels (father and daughter) from Orchideenhausasien many times - once in person at the orchid show in Dresden (Dresdner Ostern) and many times via ebay. They have delivered really good plants and at a very fair price. Once they made an error sending me a Vanda plantlet, instead of the mature plant advertised. I wrote to them, and within a split second they wrote me back and apologized about the mistake and a few days later, I received the original plant without further ado. So I can only give them my most heartfelt recommendation!
> 
> Kind regards, Jens



Good evening Jens, 
Many thanks for your reply. In fact, I bought 3 paphs from Orchideenhausasien via Ebay during the covid period: very nice people, quick answers 
The parcel has been sent via DHL. Unfortunately, the DHL tracking number did not show any move during a while. I sent an email to Orchideenhausasien and I have been fully reimbursed without any question. They are great in communication and very correct  Taking into consideration your recommendation, I will definitively try to get paphs from them  

Best regards,
Géraldine


----------



## Percival (Aug 19, 2022)

I also think they are scammers: falconer1211, blakessbotanicals1, airplanefran

As written in a forum https://ato.forumfree.it/?t=73605395, I think the three persons are the same.

Under the three names (falconer1211, blakessbotanicals1, airplanefran) between 2017-2020 I unfortunately bought about 38 Cattleya. To date, not a single one has been proven to be what it was sold for. They bloom one after the other and become worthless hybrids. Strictly one-leafed Cattleyas (such as dowiana, trianae) eventually become two-leafed as they grow. So even without flowers, you can tell it's a scam.

The damage could be calculated exactly, but it might reach 2,100 EURO!

Probably none of the plants are what they are labeled as!

If someone looks, you can see - currently, under the names of the three sellers, 370 plants are available on eBay!


----------



## Percival (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Percival (Aug 19, 2022)

Plants coming under all three names (falconer1211, blakessbotanicals1, airplanefran):
- the same photo, slightly modified
- two of the three are marked as based in London (airplanefran and falconer1211– London;
- blakessbotanicals1 – Sandbach)
- supply of very expensive and rare plants
- the same medium
- the name plates of the received plants are of different colors, but the handwriting is the same
- very poor condition, weak plants (almost always no living roots, often the plant can hardly be saved!)
- always separated stems (2-4 bulbs!)

At first I had no experience and trusted the seller. I haven't bought from them in two years and of course I won't.
What can be done to prevent this from continuing?
How to stop this scammer! I am asking you to do something!
I'm still new to the forum, please help, post this post so more people can see it, Thanks a lot.

Percival


----------



## monocotman (Aug 19, 2022)

Good luck. I’m sure that Guldal will add his commments. He managed to get another scammer removed but it was very difficult.
David


----------



## Guldal (Aug 19, 2022)

Percival said:


>




The modus operandi of this scammer points more in the direction of the notorious German fraud, Kai Najda. Please, notice, that being of German nationality doesn't prevent him from operating under different guises from Ebay-sites in other countries.

I can't boast of having succeeded in getting him removed (thank you for the confidence though, David! ), but I have not yet encountered any other of his victims, who succeeded in getting their money back, down to the last cent! If interested you can read my tale of how that came to pass in this thread: WARNING: German fraud on ebay 'plant_laboratory--eu'

Lastly, always keep in mind: if something sounds or seems too good to be true, it most often is!


----------



## Percival (Aug 20, 2022)

Dear Guldal! 
Thanks. I read it, rough adventure . I understand what you're saying, I wouldn't have thought that the threads would run so far. 
Then it's a network, with several aliases, thousands of fake plants, and lots and lots of damaged people. 

I notified eBay about what happened yesterday. 

After all, this scam also works on their marketplace. 
I hope something happens... 

I don't want my money back - it was the student money. 

I want others not to be victims. 

Greetings Percival


----------



## Percival (Aug 20, 2022)

Link:/https://www.facebook.com/search/posts/?q=blakessbotanicals1/


----------



## LourdesCruz (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi there, this is Lourdes from Netherlands ( and Cuba) here. 
This is my first time to participate in this forum. So sad it will be to second you on your opinion about all three ebay sellers. All of them: blakesbotanicals airplainfran and falconer1211 sell plants in very poor condition and they are not what they advertise. I have bought plants from all of them and most are dead. They arrived in such poor shape, almost without roots etc. One plant from falconer1211 managed to survive and bloom. It should have been a magnificent Cattleya Jenmanii Coerulea " Pedra Azul " and it turned out to be a Guarianthe Aurantiaca ( i think) If I can, I will post pictures here as proof of what I am telling you. I have written to him, but I have not received any answer. They are a total fraud. Thanks so much for starting this post, it is a good thing to warn other people out there. Kind greetings and many blessings to you all!


----------



## abax (Nov 27, 2022)

Why buy plants on eBay at all? There are many reputable orchid sellers. Newbies do your research and ask
an ST member BEFORE you buy.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 27, 2022)

Sorry to hear of your problems. 
Angela, there are many reputable vendors on eBay. You just have to know who they are in your particular neck of the woods.


----------



## Percival (Nov 27, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems.
> Angela, there are many reputable vendors on eBay. You just have to know who they are in your particular neck of the woods.


Dear monocotman! I agree with you, but eBay allowing fraudulent sellers is a very big problem! I think a marketplace is responsible for its sellers. I also reported it to eBay, which I also write here on the forum. They haven't even responded yet.


----------



## Percival (Nov 27, 2022)

Check out the list. I bought these plants under the names of the 3 sellers mentioned, none of which are the plants they were sold to! The listed plants (almost without exception) are still sold today.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 28, 2022)

LourdesCruz said:


> Hi there, this is Lourdes from Netherlands ( and Cuba) here.
> This is my first time to participate in this forum. So sad it will be to second you on your opinion about all three ebay sellers. All of them: blakesbotanicals airplainfran and falconer1211 sell plants in very poor condition and they are not what they advertise. I have bought plants from all of them and most are dead. They arrived in such poor shape, almost without roots etc. One plant from falconer1211 managed to survive and bloom. It should have been a magnificent Cattleya Jenmanii Coerulea " Pedra Azul " and it turned out to be a Guarianthe Aurantiaca ( i think) If I can, I will post pictures here as proof of what I am telling you. I have written to him, but I have not received any answer. They are a total fraud. Thanks so much for starting this post, it is a good thing to warn other people out there. Kind greetings and many blessings to you all!


So sad to hear about your bad experiences, Lourdes - but, on a more happy note, welcome on board!  It's very nice to have a community, where we can share our experiences, be they bad, sad or happy!


monocotman said:


> Angela, there are many reputable vendors on eBay. You just have to know who they are in your particular neck of the woods.


I can only second you on that, David!
From our neck of the woods (Europe), I can recommend the following dealers on Ebay:

Orchideengier - the Ebay nom de guerre for Hilmar Bauch from Asendorfer Orchideenzucht. 
If you are a newbie, though, it might be adviceable to seek out some of the larger (young) plants, he has on offer once in a while (said the man, who has killed off loads of Hilmar's plantlets in 7-cm-pots ).

Orchideenhaus Asien - a German-Phililipine family business, run by the Hempel family. Vety reasonable prices and friendly communication.

Popow - whenever they get back in business?

From the UK - that is before the population was deceitful tricked into the small majority vote for leaving (It's still a riddle to me, how people could buy into Boris' "Take back control" from a man, who so clearly had lost control of himself?) - I have fond memories of dealing with Mark from Elite Orchids. 

I have also over the years with success bought quite a few nice plants from private, fellow enthusiasts on EBay - but also here you have to thread carefully and keep a vigilant eye. 
It's almost always a good idea to stick to the maxime: if it sounds too good to be true, it most often is!


----------



## annica.jarvela (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new on this Forum. I live in Finland, Skandinavia. 
Buying orchids I try to be carefull where from I buy. Tried two new places this year and the plants were beautiful! 
I've not really looked orchids on ebay but sometimes from Amazon and recently from etsy, when I was searching for clear orchid pots. Both places they offer plants and more often seeds, both orchid and other plants e.g seeds from a blue rose. I mean really!!! 
I rather pay little more and get hopefully good plants and they usually are what you have ordered. Of cause labels can sometimes be switched or something. Of cause you can get also not so good plants even from a trustworthy garden. 
About Popow. They sold all the plants and left everything. I don't know why the son didn't continue, but I don't think they'll start again. 
I have not bought plants from North America or Asia. It's so expencive and difficult with Customs and Cites papers. And most nurseries in USA don't even want to sell outside US. 
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## LourdesCruz (Dec 2, 2022)

abax said:


> Why buy plants on eBay at all? There are many reputable orchid sellers. Newbies do your research and ask
> an ST member BEFORE you buy.


Hi again and a big thank you to you all for the support. Yes.... why .... I guess I wanted to try something else. I should have googled the vendors though. At the time they looked ok to me. They have lots of good reviews. This , however, is due to the following: by the time you discover they lied in the ebay listing, it is too late to place a complaint or a negative review. 


monocotman said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems.
> Angela, there are many reputable vendors on eBay. You just have to know who they are in your particular neck of the woods.


Yes, they are! There are Dutch vendors, for example. 


Percival said:


> Check out the list. I bought these plants under the names of the 3 sellers mentioned, none of which are the plants they were sold to! The listed plants (almost without exception) are still sold today.


Oh my goodness, Percival, you were scammed really bad!. I only bought one or two plants from each of the three vendors, noticed the poor condition they arrived in, the bad communication with the vendors, etc. and was out there. phew... . I was lucky after all. 

By the way... can somebody here identify what i did receive, this little orange fellow? I enclose a picture. At first I thought it was a Guarianthe aurantiaca, but now I think it is something different. The aurantiaca ( at least the ones I have!) do not have that frilly lip. Any ideas? 
Many thanks in advance and wish you all a very nice day!


----------



## Percival (Dec 13, 2022)

LourdesCruz said:


> Hi again and a big thank you to you all for the support. Yes.... why .... I guess I wanted to try something else. I should have googled the vendors though. At the time they looked ok to me. They have lots of good reviews. This , however, is due to the following: by the time you discover they lied in the ebay listing, it is too late to place a complaint or a negative review.
> 
> Yes, they are! There are Dutch vendors, for example.
> 
> ...


Hi! I think it's a hybrid. Usually, this scammer sends hybrids of relatively low value, instead of the advertised rarity.


----------



## LourdesCruz (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi Percival!
Yes, I agree. I have been looking and asking around and I think I know the identify of this little fellow. It is probably a Potinara ( though I believe they are called Rhyncattleanthe nowadays) Shinfong little sun " Golden boy" . What do you think?


----------



## Percival (Dec 13, 2022)

LourdesCruz said:


> Hi Percival!
> Yes, I agree. I have been looking an asking around and I think I know the identify of this little fellow. It is probably a Potinara ( though I believe they are called Rhyncattleanthe nowadays) Shinfong little sun " Golden boy" . What do you think?


I will look at what you wrote. Yes, I also think Potanaria Shinfong Little Sun 'Young Min Golden Boy.


----------

